# question.. can you hunt coyots in Iowa using a light ?



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

Question.. Can you hunt coyotes in Iowa using a light ? In IL. you can . thanks. Marty


----------



## WRP (Mar 19, 2009)

Nope........hunting ***** with dogs is the only scenario in which you're allowed to use artificial light.

Wish they would let a guy use lights 4 night calling, but the regs say otherwise


----------



## AR15MAN (Oct 3, 2010)

wrp. thanks for the info. i have a nephew in iowa and was going to take him on a night hunt. we cannot hunt with a light in ND either. marty


----------



## WRP (Mar 19, 2009)

No problem Marty...........that said, I wouldn't rule out a nite calling trip with the nephew. 
If you can get him out within a week before or after the full moon(provided there is decent snow cover), you should be able to put him on a fun nite hunt without lights.


----------

